#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-03-14
<Unit193_> Bloody lubuntu....
<Cheri703> oh?
<Unit193_> **** networking went down AGAIN! had to reboot again!
<Cheri703> that stinks
<Unit193> Lost it at the 1600 hour mark
<Cheri703> 16:18 it looks like, but no one said anything in that time...at least in here :)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-03-15
<Unit193> I have one high profile channel (I ignore some of it), but thanks for telling me
<Unit193> Do you happen to know how to fix it when it can't find your wireless card suddenly?
<Cheri703> hmm...no?
<canthus13> Unit193: It it an HP?
<Unit193>  I think it used to be....
<Unit193> canthus13: The card is rt73usb
<Cheri703> aaargh, friend is potentially offering me a motorcycle that is *almost* ready to ride, but I'm too short for it! freaking short legs :(
<canthus13> Unit193: Laptop?
<Unit193> canthus13: Desktop
<canthus13> Unit193: nevermind then. HP laptops have chipset issues that can cause the wireless to randomly disappear. to the point that even BIOS doesn't see it.
<canthus13> Cheri703: Strap blocks to your shoes a la Indiana Jones.
<Cheri703> ha, probably not good for day to day use
<Unit193> canthus13: Do you heppen to know how to reset networking devices?
<Cheri703> friend is telling me to just grow longer legs
<canthus13> Cheri703: Why not? You'd be taller with the blocks. :)
<canthus13> Unit193: It's prolly not the networking device.. It's prolly USB.
<canthus13> not sure how to restart USB, though.. The driver is prolly compiled into the kernel.
<Unit193> modprobe -r rt73usb
<canthus13> Unit193: worth a try. if that doesn't work, though, it'll be the USB drivers.
<Unit193> It's the USB drivers then
<Unit193> I thought some other device worked... just the adapter didn't work in any of the ports...
<Unit193> I'll try next time
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<BiosElement> Afternoon thafreak
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-03-16
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<thafreak> thinking of "lemon wiping" this hard drive before I give it away...
<thafreak> something I heard about on the security justice podcast
<gilbert> thafreak: what is lemon wiping?
 * Cheri703 has vague fears related to lemonparty
<Cheri703> *it may be related
<gilbert> hmm, never heard of that either, probably not something i need to find out about
<Cheri703> DON'T
<Cheri703> people send others to lemonparty.org and it's 3 old men....having a party...without clothes...
 * Cheri703 has never watched but has heard enough about it
<gilbert> yeah, definately not looking that up
<Cheri703> that's why lemon wiping caused fear
<gilbert> well, a google search just comes up with pledge lemon wipes
<Cheri703> or at least hesitance to look it up :)
<Cheri703> well, that's good then :)
<gilbert> and i don't think those r too evil
<gilbert> maybe it has to do with wiping "lemon party" from your hd if you were unfortunate enough to visit that site???
<gilbert> or maybe it means filling the hd with "lemon party" with the intent to disturbe the new owner
<Unit193> It's using somthing like killdisk or dban on the HDD
 * Unit193 thinks so anyway
<canthus13> Prolly writing lemon party to the drive, then formatting it before selling it. anyone nosey enough to do a recovery gets a nasty surprise.
<Cheri703> heh
 * canthus13 has found all sorts of interesting things on second-hand drives.... :P
<canthus13> Some people don't bother to even wipe the drive.
<Cheri703> I don't even want to know...
<thafreak> gilbert: haha, it was in reference to lemon party...I've never seen it myself, but heard about it
<Cheri703> ha, I figured it was :)
<thafreak> you basically repeatedly write lemon party photos to the hard drive
<thafreak> so if anyone tries to recover data from it...well, all they get is a "nice surprise"
<Unit193> goatse?
<canthus13> Unit193: Lemonparty.
<canthus13> Unit193: check out lemonparty.org
<Unit193> No, I was saying you could do that one too (or both)
<canthus13> Unit193: Oh. :)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-03-17
<Cheri703> Unit193: around?
<Unit193> Cheri703: No
<Cheri703> k
<Unit193> What ya need?
<Cheri703> you use kword in kde?
<Unit193> No, last time I used OO.o, next/this time LO
<Unit193> Why?
<Cheri703> apparently kword has an "import pdf" feature, that keeps the formatting. I want to utilize it without installing kde stuff
<Cheri703> BiosElement:  you use kde, do you use kword? /me is just going to ping people who use kde: )
<Cheri703> * :)
<BiosElement> Yeah, I sometimes do. Usually just use kate though
<Unit193> Right now I'm more XFCE/Xubuntu and LXDE/Lubuntu
<Cheri703> k
<Cheri703> do you HAVE kword? BiosElement
 * Cheri703 needs a file converted...
<BiosElement> Yeah. Checked for the import pdf thingy, didn't see anything.
<Cheri703> :(
<Unit193> OO.o can
<Unit193> LO should be able too
<Cheri703> http://kpdfimport.sourceforge.net/
<Cheri703> I need to convert it
<Cheri703> I want to change font color and background color to make it more eye friendly (reduce eye strain reading on computer screen)
<Cheri703> BiosElement: that link (if you're inclined to help, if not, totally fine :) )
<Unit193> Cheri703: Does TeamViewer need to be run as root? (#lubuntu question)
<Cheri703> not to my knowledge
<Cheri703> I do know it's happier in 10.10 than 10.04, at least with gnome
<BiosElement> Old as sin, but I'll give it a shot anyway
<Cheri703> k
<Cheri703> try it with a pdf you have, and then I'll email mine (if you have a few minutes)
<BiosElement> I'll see if I can get it working
<Cheri703> k, thanks. I'm not trying to be all "BiosElement! DO THIS FOR ME NOWWW!" I hope I'm not coming across that way :/
<Cheri703> BiosElement: this one perhaps? http://sourceforge.net/projects/kpdfimport/
<Cheri703> BiosElement: that second one was updated MUCH more recently
<Cheri703> BiosElement: I may have found one that will work with libreoffice
<BiosElement> Great Cheri703
<Cheri703> trying to get it working, not sure how :/
<BiosElement> Nah, I don't mind testing
<Cheri703> I appreciate it :)
 * Unit193 Akron tomorrow
<Unit193> today? tomorrow? hrm...
<Cheri703> ?
<Unit193> I be going to akron tomorrow/today/17th
<Cheri703> ah, exciting
<Cheri703> and happy saint patrick's day!
<Unit193> You going in green or orange? ;)
 * Cheri703 is probably not leaving the house
<Cheri703> anything exciting happening in akron?
<Unit193> Relatives...
<Cheri703> fun fun
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-03-18
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<thafreak> Anyone ever play with the tahoe grid filesystem?
<canthus13> Never even heard of it.
<thafreak> http://tahoe-lafs.org/trac/tahoe-lafs
<thafreak> the security is pretty well thought out
<thafreak> so you can actually store stuff on the public grid, and no one will be able to access it but your gatway node
<thafreak> I'm thinking about setting up storage nodes at any possible location I can...just don't know if I have enough to make it redundant
 * BiosElement sighs
<BiosElement> Planet Ubuntu/KDE really need to start removing some people >.<
<Unit193> What's going on there?
<BiosElement> Eh, idiotic political posts that have null to do with ubuntu, kde, programming, computers or anything of the sort even remotely related.
<BiosElement> Webkit will take over the world.
<Unit193> Firefox doesn't use it ;)
<BiosElement> Sucks to be Mozilla then
<BiosElement> They're being totally out-developed at the moment
<Unit193> FF4 is looking good (but *very* late...)
<BiosElement> Late and not terribly innovative really.
<djoe> fsm help us from 'innovation'
<BiosElement> Or not.
<djoe> because, you know, I think that's what is really missing in the world right now--enough browser innovation.
<djoe> I suppose it keeps the kids off the streets and out of gangs, though.
<djoe> and it presents less threat to life and limb than being an NFL player.
<BiosElement> You seem to underestimate how big a difference technology can make >.<
<djoe> well, I realize more and more the older I get just how limited I am.
<djoe> But I think I have a decent grasp of the differences technology can make.
<djoe> but perhaps even more than you, what a pittance the 'technology' you're talking about constitutes in the broader scheme of technology.
<BiosElement> For a tool that's only been mainstream for barely 15-20 years, it's done some amazing things I don't think anyone can deny. Even taking into account that computers in-general are really still quite young, they've managed to change the world and I think most would say for the better. If no one innovated and tried new ideas, we'd still be living in caves.
<djoe> DDT was innovative
<djoe> man, meningitis sucks.
<djoe> BiosElement: to which tool do you refer that has been mainstream for 15-20 years?
<canthus13> djoe: The George Foreman grill.
<djoe> canthus13: pretty sure that isn't it.
<canthus13> djoe: I think he means desktop/laptop computers.
<djoe> are those really 15 years old?
<canthus13> djoe: About.. they came out in the early 90's iirc.
<djoe> I'm just wondering what value of "mainstream" we're using here.
<canthus13> 1994.
<canthus13> djoe: Probably coinciding with the introduction of the web to the general public... around 1994/1995.
<djoe> well, the web certainly wasn't mainstream then
 * djoe installed NCSA httpd on a system around then.
<djoe> case in point, this 1995 furor over how the Internet was good for nothing but porn http://w2.eff.org/Misc/Publications/Declan_McCullagh/www/rimm/time.html
<djoe> "83.5 percent of all computerized photographs available on the Internet are pornographic"
<canthus13> djoe: 1995 was about when web addresses started appearing on tv ads.
<djoe> the Netcape IPO was then
<djoe> but it's an odd sort of 'mainstream'
<thafreak> http://www.geeksaresexy.net/2011/03/18/unlock-most-cardkey-door-control-systems-with-caribou/
<Cheri703> holy freaking crap I want to punch the idiot who is parked in front of their house with their subwoofers blasting >.<
<Unit193> Cheri703: EMP?
<Cheri703> well, it finally stopped, but having a directional emp would be AMAZING
 * Unit193 would have too much fun with that...
<canthus13> Cheri703: Meh. Stungun applied directly to the stereo works.
<Cheri703> true, but I'd have to go over there and they'd know it was me. There's a big church a few doors down from my house, I'm thinking a small directional emp mounted up near the roof, able to be aimed from my house...heaven!
<canthus13> :D
<canthus13> Of course, if you're wielding a stun gun, they're not likely to retaliate.
<Cheri703> depends how long it takes to cycle after a discharge
<canthus13> Most people don't realize stun guns need to cycle.
<Cheri703> tru
<Cheri703> e
<canthus13> A molotov cocktail would be effective, too. :)
<Cheri703> true
 * Unit193 is working on a friends laptop and named it Aegir (Capt. of Valhalla, Asgard mothership)
 * Cheri703 is working on this: http://samurai-sudoku.com/
<Cheri703> difficulty: fiendish
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-03-19
<Unit193> canthus13: Do you happen to know how to enable the bell in terminal? (Did all this: http://n0nb.us/blog/2011/01/enable-the-pc-speaker-beep-in-xfce-terminal/) and searched all around...
<canthus13> Not sure in xfce...
<Unit193> Might be close to gnome :/
<canthus13> screen can be configured to use the bell, I believe...
<canthus13> The profile preferences screen in gnome-terminal has a checkbox for enabling the bell.
<Unit193> Hrm... Works over SSH in PuTTY... We just need it in xfce-terminal...
<Unguided> Hello All! Any of you from the toledo area?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-03-20
<Unit193> I think canthus13 is....
<Unguided> Ok.
<Unit193> So, what version of Ubuntu are you using? (I'm guessing you're using Ubuntu ;) )
<Unguided> I am totally newb. Im using ubuntu version 10.10 I have set it up in wubi to try it out. I love it. So much more I can do with it. I currently have a windows home server setup but was looking to move away from that and that it was prompted me to try linux
<Unit193> Sweet! Welcome to Ubuntu! What are you using the server to do?
<Unguided> Well, My home server backs up each computer every night, file server, media server, remote access, stuff like that. Microsoft has decided to take out drive extender in the next version which is a big selling point for the software. Not to mention ease of setup. They released a version one product and believe it or not got it right for the first time in their existance. now they are gonna...
<Unguided> ...muck it up. no point in staying with the product anymore. not tomention the cost and it only allows ten users
<Unguided> I believe from what I have read and seen, I can do more with the ubuntu server with less hardware cost. Seems like a win win to me.
<canthus13> Yup. I is.
<Unguided> You is what?
<canthus13> From toledo. :)
<canthus13> I'm the Toledo ReLoCo lead.
<canthus13> (Such as it is.... Just me and the wife at the moment.)
<Unguided> Hot Dog! I have asked all over and found no one that uses ubuntu other than guys in school for computers who talk over your head. Dont get me wrong Ive been playing with computers since windows 95 and Im not stupid. I just have reading comprehension dyslexia and it takes me forever to learn from a book. Im strong auditory/visual learner. Swwet on the Toledo Lead. How long have you been using...
<Unguided> ...ubuntu?
<canthus13> There's a few of us working at our local cable ISP. :)
<canthus13> Oh.. I've been using Ubuntu for about 4 years.
<canthus13> Made the switch to straight linux on all my machine about 3 years ago..
<Unguided> Great! Thats funny. when I call in to talk with someone I usually end up telling htem what the problem is and have only found a couple who seem to really have a handle on things. One of my amateur operator friends works for them also.
<Unguided> I wasnt trying to offend you. Just soem have "it" and some dont and some of it is my perception as well.
<canthus13> Unguided: Most of the tech support department is pretty competent with basic troubleshooting.  For linux, you want either Dave, Jason (me), or Mark.  Most people know to transfer to us for linux issues.
<canthus13> But yeah, there are a few people whose skills are more 'people' than 'tech'.
<Unguided> So hwat shift do you work? I will have to call in when I know you are working.
<canthus13> second shift usually. Dave works third shift and is the only one there late night.
<canthus13> Mark does second as well.
<canthus13> Dave and I are the better of the three. Mark has only been using ubuntu for a few months, but he's looking to get his LPI cert in september.
<Unguided> What is LPI?
<canthus13> There are quite a few others there trying it out as well. Hopefully soon we'll convince the dept manager that linux needs to be officially supported.
<canthus13> Linux Professional I.  there's also II and III.
<Unguided> Are their courses you can take for that or books like comptia a+
<canthus13> Books.  And sometimes courses.
<Unguided> So like barnes and noble or borders? Does it break down concepts?
<canthus13> Err. LPI is actually Linux Professional Institute, but there are 3 levels. :)
<canthus13> But yeah. the cert is broken down into areas... and as far as books go, I dunno. I've only glossed through a couple of study guides. I'm prolly going for the cert in september as well, at OLF,  so I'll be looking into study guides soon.
<canthus13> http://www.lpi.org/eng/certification/the_lpic_program
<Unguided> Where can I get the books? its my experience that most of the time the books break down topics so that the average person can understand them. Im getting ready to install on a "real" machine hopefully this weekend. My only fear is the fear of the unknown. Any local groups that have meetings in the area for people to learn?
<canthus13> No real local groups... Mark and I are prolly going to start getting together to study.  There's TALUG, but I dunno if they're even active.
<canthus13> Unguided: If you run into any issues with the install, drop in here or #ubuntu.  #ubuntu is probably the better bet, since there's ALWAYS someone to answer questions there.
<canthus13> Dunno if I'll be able to help you much on the server front.. I don't use windows, so I don't use SAMBA, which is what you'll need for a backup server that's servicing windows machines.
 * canthus13 has 3 servers running Debian, and uses NFS for file access.
<Unguided> BTW, my friend is an installer or cable modem troubleshooter. he does service calls. I wish there were groups to get involved with. Ok. The remote desktop equivalent for linux is what? realVNC?
<Unguided> Ok on the servers. Ubunutu is debian derivative right?
<canthus13> There are a lot of different options. I use ssh to get command line access to my servers. none of them has a GUI.
<canthus13> Yup.
<canthus13> For access to my laptop when I'm at work, I use FreeNX, which works more like terminal services than VNC. you could use VNC too, though.  but it's slow over the wild internet.
<canthus13> Heck, it's a bit slow over Fast Ethernet.
<Unguided> So what can i use that is cross platform? My goal is to get my wife over to linux as well. I got her to commit to learning with me today and I think that is awesome.
<canthus13> FreeNX works pretty well and has a windows client.  And my wife loves Linux.. I think she'd kill me in my sleep if I tried to put windows back on her laptop... :)
<canthus13> Don't think FreeNX has a windows server, though.  Of course, Ubuntu comes with an RDP client so it'll connect to windows machines.
<Unguided> I guess the other big thing for me is to figure out how the directory structure works. not like windows at all. seems better and way more flexible. any magazines you can recommend?
<canthus13> Hmm... Linux Magazine is pretty good. Ubuntu User is another that might be nice... I haven't read it, really, but it's geared towards noobs.  Full Circle is a free online publication that's got a good mix of noob and pro stuff.
<canthus13> http://fullcirclemagazine.org/
<Unguided> Kewl. I also bought Ubuntu Unleashed 2011 so that should give me some places to get a good start. ubuntu user had an article about year ago on home theater that caught my eye.
<Unguided> Any podcasts or video tutorials that you can recommend?
<Unguided> Can ubuntu wake up a sleeping computer back it up and then put it back to sleep and if so what back up software do you recommend?
<EricR2427> Hey everyone
<Unit193> Hello EricR2427 ;)
<canthus13> Unguided: You can use Wake On Lan if the machine supports it.  I've never used it, though.
<Unguided> Ok. I believe all of my machines support it
<canthus13> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=234588  <- Wake on Lan howto
<canthus13> It's about 5 years old, but should still be fairly relevant.
<Unguided> ok. thanks.
<Unguided> Hey how does remote desktop work in ubuntu? whatis it etc?
<Unguided> never mind. found the  answer myself.
<Derath-Srvr> Hi guys
<Unit193> Hello Derath-Srvr!
<Derath-Srvr> How is everyone?
 * Unit193 is alive
<Unit193> How about you?
<Derath-Srvr> Doign great... flying out for first day of work tomorrow
<Derath-Srvr> and will be working in columbus after that
<Unit193> New job?
<Derath-Srvr> Yep... Netsmart
<Derath-Srvr> Getting excited to have a paycheck again, and hopefully a new cell phone soon
<Unit193> You still leading U-H where you are?
<Derath-Srvr> U-H?
<Derath-Srvr> Haven't had one of those yet actually
<Derath-Srvr> Now that I caught what you meant lol
 * Derath-Srvr is a better support player than a lead, only I'm as responsible as a lead lol
 * Unit193 just attends
<Unit193> There is also less people here...
<Unit193> are*
<Derath-Srvr> Well, I might be able to go to UH's in Columbus from time to time after work
<Derath-Srvr> brb
<Unit193> It's always nice to have people that understand you when you talk1
<canthus13> Derath-Srvr: Netsmart... the guys that do mental hospital software?
<Derath-Srvr> Yeah, and not jsut mental from what I have heard... medical database provider type thing
<canthus13> Ah. should be fun dealing with all the regulations involved in that...
<Derath-Srvr> Probably... then again, I'll just be a sysadmin, so as long as the backups are good and regular, I shouldn't have to do much beyond that
<Derath-Srvr> brb again
<canthus13> Derath-Srvr: Ah. In that case, have fun. :)
<Unit193> Anyone look at the supermoon?
<canthus13> Unit193-AFKbaby: Total bust.  It wasn't even wearing a cape.
<Cheri703> I saw nothing different than a normal full moon...I may have missed the "moment" of it looking super...
 * canthus13 didn't really care about an optical illusion.
<Guest___> anyone live in here?
<Guest___> apparently not
<Guest___> niggers
<Cheri703> paultag: can we get a block on that ip?
<Cheri703> or whoever is an op...
<Cheri703> because...that's just not necessary
<paultag> Cheri703: all set. BRB
<Cheri703> thanks
<paultag> back
<paultag> yeah that was out of line Cheri703
<Cheri703> people are ridiculous
<paultag> Cheri703: heh
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-03-12
<Cheri703> yay! finally FINALLY getting my tv/server set back up properly, got an adapter for a spare hdd, getting it all put back together
<canthus13> you have a crossdressing server?
<Cheri703> hrm?
<canthus13> Never mind. I spend way too much time in kink-oriented channels. :/
<Cheri703> heh
<Cheri703> well, it serves multiple purposes
<Cheri703> so...I guess?
 * canthus13 nods.
<canthus13> Heh.
<Cheri703> I'd pulled the hdd from another computer but didn't want to change too much, as end goal is to put it back
<Cheri703> I am so happy to have synergy back :D
 * canthus13 discovered that having a separate home partition is pointless if you encrypt your home folder. reinstalling means you have a giant encryped mess that you can't access. :/
<Cheri703> currently transferring 253gb of stuff from an old 320gb drive to a 500gb drive
<Cheri703> yeah, I keep OS on one partition, storage on another, use symlinks
<Cheri703> instead of /home on one
<Cheri703> I went with 11.10 on the desktop, since I've been poking at it here on the netbook. I was tired of having out of date versions of random software :/
<thafreak> Afternoon Ohio
<musicalvegan0> Hello
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-03-13
<thafreak> So...SSD's...do they still suck for reliability?
<dzho> "reliable" is like "secure" or "best"
<dzho> to what level do you seek it?
<dzho> what are your needs and constraints?
<dzho> all the things suck
<dzho> last thing I read about progress with SSD reliability was the top result from a search on "crazy hot ssd"
<thafreak> reliable, as in more reliable than sata
<thafreak> cause i thought that was the point, that and being faster than sata drives
<thafreak> i'm afraid to get them for booting cause i keep hearing about how often they fail
<canthus13> thafreak: I'm thinking about getting a hybrid... My biggest issue is boot time. I could care less about disk access times on my laptop once it's up and running.
<thafreak> i don't even care about boot time :) I just want extreme reliability
 * canthus13 figures keeping /boot on the SSD part would boost the boot speed tons.
<thafreak> like lasts 10years reliable
<thafreak> is the mbr on ssd too?
<canthus13> Not sure.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-03-14
<thafreak> Afternoon Ohio
<jrgifford> thafreak: 10 years reliable? nah. you're looking at say, 4-5 years average with a SSD.
<jrgifford> maybe. depends on who you buy.
<thafreak> yeah, but most enterprise sata drives can do 4-5 years and they're cheaper
<thafreak> it's just odd that the whole "no moving parts" notion should make them more reliable...but they're not at all
<dzho> again, it depends on what "reliable" means.
<dzho> if it means "shock-resistant" than maybe they are
<dzho> then*
<dzho> if it means "ready when I want it from cold boot" then ditto
<thafreak> no reliable means reliable
<thafreak> i.e. i put data on it
<thafreak> and i can expect to get the exact same data back later
<jrgifford> define "later".
<thafreak> some time that's after
<thafreak> when i put the data on there
<jrgifford> how long?
<thafreak> preferably for ever
<jrgifford> can't expect it to last 10 years, you might not even have a cable that can connect to it by then. you're being somewhat vague. :P
<thafreak> well, that's my problem not keeping the cable to the drive
<thafreak> how about as long as i have the hardware that can use it
<thafreak> i've seen sgi boxes with spinning disks that ran 15-20 years
<thafreak> ok maybe more like the 15 years....but still
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-03-15
<skellat> If anybody wants to attend as a sponsor for me in the Americas Regional Membership Board meeting tonight, the meeting kicks off at 7:59 PM local time in #ubuntu-meeting.
<skellat> And now off to do some dishes and other housework...
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-03-16
<Unit193> Oh crap!
<Unit193> Sorry, skellat, really wanted to be there. :/
<jrgifford> Unit193: skellat isn't up yet.
<Unit193> Yeah, forgot what times everything was going on. :P
<Unit193> (Though, I won't count for much as I'm no member.)
<paultag> I'm super angry I didn't get to advocate SMK
<paultag> I'm also super angry that I didn't know
<canthus13> eh?
<canthus13> oh.
<canthus13> He posted on the loco mailing list.
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<thafreak> I'm super angry too...
<thafreak> not sure what about though
<canthus13> thafreak: It's not saturday.  that's what.
<thafreak> nah, saturday I've got to start on my basement
<thafreak> not exactly looking forward to it
<thafreak> in-laws are coming to help put up studs...and my basement is still full of crap :/
<thafreak> oh, I'm mangry about not knowing what I want to do for a job...
<canthus13> I'd rather do that than sit here tethered to a phone, listening to cemetery escapees blather about how their remote never had that button before.
<thafreak> haha
<thafreak> awe poor grandpa
<canthus13> SCrew grandpa. He's fine.. he can't remember 3 seconds ago. I'm the one who's suffering. :P
<thafreak> You guys see the stanford online crypto class is finally open for registration?
<canthus13> I'm in it.
<thafreak> I guess they had some legal hoops to jump through
<canthus13> It's already started.
<thafreak> oh yeah
<thafreak> they keep emailing me, but I have no time lately :(
 * canthus13 is gonna watch the rest of the videos tonight while wife and gf are watching firefly.
<thafreak> Let me know how it goes. maybe I can take it next time
 * canthus13 nods.
<canthus13> discrete probability is making my brain hurt. :(
<thafreak> yeah, i'll probably need to brush up on maths first
<thafreak> i bought a bunch of books when borders was going out...like calculus refresher for science and engineers...
<canthus13> nice...
<Cheri703> canthus13: I feel your pain :/
<canthus13> heh.
<Cheri703> within the next week or so, going to be applying for support jobs at trustwave and rapid7
<Cheri703> applied at microsoft monday for a skype support job, (not terribly hopeful, but who knows)
<paultag> eep
<Cheri703> I know, the big bad ms, but...skype!
<paultag> Cheri703: dude, you're so smart and hard working, any company would be lucky to have you
<Cheri703> well, I'm hoping
<paultag> you should look outside ohio
<Cheri703> I definitely am
<Cheri703> rapid7 is Los angeles, trustwave colorado, skype palo alto
<paultag> Cheri703: are you hoping to get a technical job (e.g. coding)
<paultag> ah, gotcha
<Cheri703> not at this point
<Cheri703> looking for more "support engineer" "support analyst" stuff
<paultag> gotcha
<paultag> i'll keep my eyes peeled
<Cheri703> hoping for an infosec company of some sort, as that is the direction I wan to learn/go
<Cheri703> thanks!
<paultag> Cheri703: I got a lead if you want
<Cheri703> SURE!
<paultag> Cheri703: this dude owes me favors, I can get you in the door
<Cheri703> *want
<Cheri703> heh, pm?
<paultag> sure
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-03-12
<thafreak> OMG, I'm SO tired of freakin compiz...
<thafreak> every day I come to work, and my machine is unresponsive for like 15minutes
<dzho> heh
<thafreak> while compiz swaps in
<dzho> same with my laptop at home
<thafreak> 1.7g resident? seriously
<dzho> I pick it up and it just . . . sits there
<thafreak> what make is it?
<dzho> funny thing is, I pick it up and I'm looking at my *desktop*
<dzho> HP G42 mumblesomething
<thafreak> hmmm
<dzho> bottom-of-the-barrel 14" from a couple of years ago now
<thafreak> My old desktop at work did something similar
<dzho> basically, the cheapest 14" I could find off the shelf that had a proc that did virtualization.
<dzho> eventually, the screen locks, and *then* I can log in
<thafreak> only the screen saver wouldn't unlock, just left my screen black
<dzho> and then it's about 6-10 seconds before I can work with it
<thafreak> but it wouldn't go to IO hell
<dzho> from a security perspective that the screen doesn't lock right away is horrifying
<thafreak> yeah....i hear you
<thafreak> especially when it doesn't lock 100%
<thafreak> like you can still see some windows for some reason
<dzho> at least it responds to keyboard, so I can move over to a virtual term and check that the thing hasn't totally lost its mind
<thafreak> that happens to me alot
<dzho> or, shut it down, depending
<dzho> it's funny to me that there's this guy at our LUG that complains about them having dropped non-PAE support.
<dzho> so his 12 year old thinkpad is not supported out-of-the-box because for some inexplicable reason, even though PAE was already old news by then, IBM put a chip in that didn't support it.
<thafreak> oh boy...
<dzho> and I'm thinking that's the least of your worries coming up, pal.
<dzho> I guess no kernel is worse than bad graphics support, though.
<thafreak> heh
<thafreak> dzho: what desktop does this laptop of yours run?
<paultag> ♫
<thafreak> i mean DE
<thafreak> geez
<dzho> thafreak: stock 12.04 mostly
<dzho> so, Unity
<thafreak> so unity?
<thafreak> ah...ok
<thafreak> same here
<dzho> paultag: haha
<thafreak> I'm blaming that
<dzho> yeah
<thafreak> I just installed kubuntu 12.10 on an old laptop, and frankly, I like it much better
<dzho> my netbook, which is still going strong, but which is even more underpowered, I'm not even going to try to take to 12.04
<thafreak> even gtk apps seem to be rendered correctly now
<dzho> got an external USB spinner as scratch/backup for taking it over to Debian
<thafreak> I'm using my POS netbook right now...it's crunchbang
<thafreak> I WOULD use my work desktop, but it's in IO hell right now
<thafreak> 75+% IO Wait...
<thafreak> with compiz using 45% of mem
<dzho> I have that problem on a 10.04 desktop, because I put aide on it, and aide is launched by default from /etc/cron.daily, so I don't get to pick when it starts chewing up disk IO and cpu calculating md5s
<dzho> at some point, I'll make it a proper cron job and run it when I'm not usually here, but I haven't figured out where I want to put the cron script
<thafreak> hmm...well, I got frustrated with this box, so I put collectd on it to graph it's weirdness
<dzho> plus, you know, screwing around with the package configuration has me a bit sad.
 * dzho goes to look up collectd
<thafreak> rrd graphing tool
<dzho> oh
<thafreak> wanna see some graphs of this disk io...see if there's a pattern maybe
<thafreak> This is nuts...I go to virtual console, and work the cli, and my disk light goes off
<thafreak> I think, oh, it's done swapping
<thafreak> I go back to the desktop, and boom, disk light goes solid again...
<thafreak> gah...
<thafreak> I put 12.04 "LTS" on here thinking it'd be a "stable" desktop...ha
<thafreak> I got shit to do, and actual deadlines... :( no time to re-install...
<thafreak> anyone know if lxde uses compiz?
<thafreak> I bet xfce does
<thafreak> Ok, apparently the solution, kill -9 compiz...
<dzho> it's the only way to be sure
<dzho> unfortunately, it's hard to do from orbit
<thafreak> maybe I need to treat it like a windows box, and reboot it frequently?
<dzho> gotta love that bug #1
<thafreak> tasksel install lubuntu-core
<thafreak> maybe this will help
<thafreak> So, been running lxde since my reboot this morning
<thafreak> the machine is still not swapping yet...
<thafreak> so, I'm blaming unity...I guess I'm finally on the anti-unity bandwagon :/
 * skellat looks to cue up the Weird Al Yankovic song "Another One Rides The Bus"
 * skellat finds it here: http://tinysong.com/11vi6
<skellat> thafreak: Did your machine meet or exceed the minimum recommended specs?
<thafreak> intel core i5 w/4gb of ram...I hope that's well above min specs!
<skellat> Yeah
<skellat> It is
<skellat> Wow
<thafreak> Funny thing is, my previous machine was a core2 duo w/4gb of ram, and it ran fine
<thafreak> my previous box was a system76 machine though, and the new one is a dell
<skellat> That's why I run Xubuntu and my parents run Lubuntu
<skellat> I'm usually running hand-me-down hardware
<thafreak> well, I've got lubuntu on here for now...so I can at least get some work done
<skellat> Cool
<thafreak> this is my work machine...it's basically hand me down...
<thafreak> it's my boss's "refresh" machine...
<thafreak> she some how talked them into getting her a macbook...and still giving her a refresh machine
<skellat> That's excellent interpersonal negotiation skills, I suppose
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-03-13
<thafreak> Ok...when did they change how top works???
<dzho> yeah
<dzho> I used to do "top b n 1" or some such in scripts
<dzho> now I've got to put the dashes
<dzho> thafreak: no one can leave well enough alone
<yano> :o
 * yano prefers htop
<thafreak> well, I got used to being able to easily sort by memory usage instead of cpu usage
<thafreak> and it doesn't work the same way now :(
<thafreak> had to look at the help!!
<yano> :o
<yano> oh my
<thafreak> so I'm on my kubuntu quantal laptop now...compiz isn't running...
<thafreak> must be why it doesn't suck
<yano> i'm trying to rescue a debian squeeze => wheezy upgrade that didn't work out
<thafreak> really?
<thafreak> I don't think I've ever seen a debian upgrade fail...
<thafreak> unlike ubuntu upgrades :)
<yano> i think it's my video drivers
<yano> i had proprietary drivers installed
<thafreak> ah
<yano> and when i boot, i get nothing, keyboard doesn't work, nothing on them onitor
<thafreak> can you boot to single mode?
<yano> i forget how to do that
<yano> i do know this isn't working: http://www.debianadmin.com/how-to-reset-debian-root-password.html
<yano> because conventiently i've forgotten my root password as well
<yano> heh
<thafreak> If you can get the grub menu to come up, and edit the boot options, you can go to single mode
<thafreak> and change the root password there as well
<yano> hm
<thafreak> So, I don't get it...
<thafreak> I'm working on my laptop at home today
<thafreak> It's been "running" for 43 days (sleeping really for most of the time)
<thafreak> And compiz isn't using gobs of memory on it...
<thafreak> exact same cpu as my work desktop...same amount of ram
<thafreak> only real difference I can tell, is my work box has an ati, and this I think is intel graphics
<yano> i got my debian install to work last night
<yano> sudo mv /etc/x11/xorg.conf /etc/x11/xorg.conf.bak
<yano> \o/
<thafreak> ha...nice
<thafreak> I haven't touch xorg.conf in ages...i still have nightmares from olden days ;)
<Unit193> canthus13: Not sure you're still into it, but BackTrack is now (basically) Kali linux, and Debian based. http://www.backtrack-linux.org/backtrack/kali-linux-has-been-released/#more-3985 (http://www.kali.org/)
<canthus13> Nice.
<yano> anyone ever hear of Mageia?
<Unit193> Yep.
<yano> it's #2 on distrowatch
<yano> i've never heard of it
<thafreak> it's what used to be mandriva at one point...
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-03-14
<v> I'm gonna pop some tags
<yano> i hope you mean HTML tags
<v> skin tags
<paultag> euch
<v> any one know approx how long it takes to install LoL?  I started yesterday.....
 * thafreak is attempting a freebsd net install...
<thafreak> I probably usually install it once a year...
<thafreak> but then I look at it and go...ok now what do I do with it...
<thafreak> and then never do anything with it
<thafreak> This time, I actually have some things I want to try...
<thafreak> namely setting up a couple jails with nginx+php-fpm running...
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-03-15
<Unit193> Maybe someone here will get this one. http://warehousecomic.com/comics/2013-03-13-theWAREHOUSE_comic_808-Stick-the-Landing.jpg  :P
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-03-16
<skellat> Cheri703: You busy?
<Cheri703> not at the moment, what's up?
<skellat> Did you see the "Vox Pop" e-mail where I'm seeking call-ins on a relatively easy question so that people hear more than just me on The Burning Circle?
<Cheri703> I did...any takers yet?
<skellat> Not yet
<skellat> Leading by example is always encouraged
<skellat> Oooh wait
<skellat> Dad did one just so there was one
<Cheri703> heh, I was considering it. I may. I'll think about what I might want to say and decide at that point
<skellat> Remember, it is a voicemail message.  You don't get very long to say much of anything.
<Cheri703> well yeah
<Cheri703> hence the need to think about it first
<skellat> Dad forgot to add after saying he uses Lubuntu that he finds it great because it boots without hassle for him compared to Windows
<skellat> How else are things in Mansfield?  We've got new snow falling here in Ashtabula.
<Unit193> Oh that's nice!
<Cheri703> it was SUPER foggy when I got up (like an hour and a half ago)
<Cheri703> which is rare because I'm on top of a hill
<Cheri703> it's not often foggy up here
<skellat> Thankfully I'm below North Ridge so it doesn't get too foggy here generally.  Out at The Farm in Sheffield near Plymouth Ridge it gets foggy at interesting times.
<skellat> If we get fog the visibility is usually gone too
<skellat> Starting from the lake heading south we've got three main ridges of North Ridge, South Ridge, and Plymouth Ridge...
<skellat> North Ridge aligns with US Route 20, South Ridge mostly aligns with Ohio Route 84, and Plymouth Ridge doesn't align with any major route
<Cheri703> my exciting thing I did last night was get vnc to android working
<skellat> Oooooh
<Cheri703> the tablet my friend gave me just got WAY more useful
<skellat> Was the mouse able to substitute for touch gestures?
<Cheri703> trying to decide if it's worth paying $10 for the really smooth app
<Cheri703> oh, I guess I mean viewing computer on android
<Cheri703> not the other way
<Cheri703> though you can do the other way using webkey
<Cheri703> to view android on computer
<Cheri703> must be rooted though
<skellat> Oh
<skellat> As long as I can get an external keyboard and an SSH client, I'm usually good
<Cheri703> so the way I'm set up now, I can view phone from computer and computer from phone :)
<Cheri703> my specific use case is being able to work on gnucash file from tablet
<Cheri703> and that doesn't exactly work over ssh
<skellat> True.  X forwarding would not work well.  Most of what I've need to do lately has been command-line based
<skellat> Lots of library land people are still in shock over the planned termination of Google Reader so I've been looking over alternatives
<skellat> Especially host-your-own alternatives
<Cheri703_> what was the last thing that came through from me?
<skellat> (11:39:42 AM) Cheri703: and that doesn't exactly work over ssh
<Cheri703> ok, before it went sideways, I tried to say "also used it to set up dropbox on my server desktop before getting out of bed this morning :)"
<skellat> Nice
<skellat> Anybody not sound off yet to the Technical Board on Mr. Shuttleworth's updated revised release cadence proposal?
<Unit193> And did you see the Unity stack got a FFe?  They put feature freeze later so this exact thing wouldn't happen, and the best part is that it'll be ready next week.
<Unit193> Ubuntu isn't one to play by it's own rules. :P
<skellat> Well, send an e-mail to the Technical Board and complain.  There was plenty of disagreement in #ubuntu-release over that happening with Unity.  If you tell the Technical Board perhaps someone might realize something is amiss.
 * skellat is also working on yet another application to go back to college
<Unit193> Nah, it got "sabdfl'd"
<skellat> Ah yes, "Deploy The Cosmonaut"
<skellat> Again
<thafreak> I was mainly using ubuntu standard...but lately compiz has been pissing me off causing all kinds of problems
<thafreak> So at work, I switched to lubuntu, and at home I'm testing kubuntu
<thafreak> if I had a single determinite answer, I'd call it in :)
<thafreak> Actually, my most deployed ubuntu is ubuntu server ;)
<thafreak> Maybe that's what I call in
<skellat> A lack of a determinate answer could still be indicated :-)  Vox Pop is when people get to sound off.  We don't do that enough.
 * skellat disappears to handle printing paperwork and other crap
<Unit193> skellat: Is apt-offline actually better than synaptic for offline package management?
<Unit193> Only thing I'd think it does that synaptic doesn't is repo update, no?
<skellat> Unit193: Yes
<skellat> Offline repo update is the key
<dzho> moo
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-03-10
<Unit193> Right, so still using git well, pic related http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/234/137/5c4.jpg
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-03-11
<Unit193> Oh bah, James is missing.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-03-12
<jrgifford> Unit193: hah!
<jrgifford> That pic describes me whenever I'm doing any sort of embedded programming.
<Unit193> Not like I like bzr, but yes, that's what I'm thinking when using git.
<Unit193> jrgifford: Fast with email replies, you are.
<jrgifford> He managed to catch me when I was inside my inbox.
<jrgifford> If I'm not there, good luck if it isn't urgent.
<jrgifford> I get too much email. I keep unsubscribing but it keeps getting longer and longer. :p
 * Unit193 makes a note, always email with weird subject lines. :P
<Unit193> http://www.arcamax.com/newspics/cache/lw600/98/9802/980298.jpg Can anyone say Ohio?
<ronnoc> Unit193: lol so true
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-03-13
<belkinsa> I just found out today that Hangouts are powered by WebRTC.
<Unit193> Guest25821: Pooooooooke.
<belkinsa> Oh, there he is!
 * belkinsa facepalms\
<belkinsa> Guest25821, you have time?
<belkinsa> do you*
<Unit193> Now just wait a few hours/days for a response.
<belkinsa> Urg.  the woes of IRC.
<Unit193> Meh, works for me.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-03-16
<skellat> Unit193: PING
<Unit193> skellat: Well howdy.
<belkinsa> OMG...hey there.
<belkinsa> Guest25821 is james.
<skellat> Ah, good.
<belkinsa> And I'm free to talk.
<skellat> What is the state of the state?
<belkinsa> It seems to be calm, no issues.  We had some folks come in that wanted to join but they seem to be gone now.
<skellat> :-(
<belkinsa> And we talked about the CD's for OLF  in the list but not the meeting planned.
<skellat> To which you've got my long e-mail from last night
<belkinsa> No, sorry.
<skellat> Let us just say that too many LoCo groups have been silent but as soon as you mention freebies they suddenly perk up
<belkinsa> Oh, the CD one.
<belkinsa> Then yes.
<skellat> And run smack into a brick wall as they've ignored LoCo Council about verification
<skellat> I still have 12.04 discs laying around that I inherited from my predecessors
<skellat> If we request discs...I don't want them laying around
<belkinsa> Yes, that's an issue.
<skellat> Whatever plans can be hatched, I'll be looking forward to looking them over
<skellat> But we gotta have a plan
<Unit193> I think we need to ease off the push on the CoC a tad. :/
<skellat> Unit193: That I'll be thinking about heavily.
<skellat> The LoCo Council's "Roman Census" found out a whole bunch of things.  We only made one Interim Report and never released our final conclusions.
<Unit193> Right now, it seems like "You can't idle in this channel if you don't have an LP page with it!", and I think that's strong, and sure as heck not how I did it.
<skellat> Unit193: And that's not the intent either
<skellat> You're empowered to disabuse people of that notion, you know
<skellat> One of the cases that threw red-flags at LoCo Council recently actually neared that issue
<skellat> A nation-state sized community had 30 members on LP and claimed over 1k through other means
<skellat> I think it was the Belgians
<skellat> We ended up having the question raised internally as to how do we define "community" in terms of any central nexus points as we know that some communities such as our friends in Thailand use plenty of non-canonical non-Canonical resources too
<skellat> We just don't know yet
<skellat> LoCo Council's views on things are drifting a little from Canonical Community Team's view on things
<skellat> Plus we also are in the process of collapsing a group of five sub-national teams to form a single team representing all of the Kingdom of Spain at the moment too
<Unit193> The community is permitted to disagree with what Canonical wants the community to think?
<skellat> Unit193: As in we freely yell at Jono?
<Unit193> Could almost split the US into 3 sections and be done with it, but not quite.
<skellat> Unit193: *snort* Well, something akin to that has been discussed
<Unit193> But, I think I like my Ohio (And -tn) people pretty well, larger channels wouldn't be as preferred.
<skellat> Unit193: Well, LoCo Council owns 2 of the state LoCo groups in the US because they collapsed (Nevada and Massachusetts) already
<skellat> We want to transition away from that
<Unit193> Ah, yeah.
<skellat> The overall nature of the "Roman Census" when we went through it showed that we had barely a 1 in 3 response rate from LoCo groups across Earth.  Too many responses that we did get back from US groups were that they existed on paper alone.
<skellat> Ohio, California, Colorado, Pennsylvania, to a lesser extent Michigan...we've got a decent presence
<skellat> And that's about it
<skellat> Across Europe we saw LoCos in fairly decent shape
<belkinsa> Time is the issue, right, of most the members?
<skellat> Many cases
<belkinsa> And the lack of getting new active members?
<skellat> Colorado actually took personal intervention on my part to get somebody to finally take over and stand up as a responsive Point of Contact finally
<skellat> As to the lack of getting new active members, I defer to the book "Bowling Alone" as it relates to a sociological shift we've seen in US society that doesn't show up the same way in Europe
<skellat> http://www.worldcat.org/oclc/43599073
<jenni> [ Bowling alone : the collapse and revival of American community (Book, 2000) [WorldCat.org] ] - https://j.mp/OsLpLV
<skellat> The lack of getting new active members is mostly unique to the US.  From the LoCo Council's planetary perspective, it isn't a trend we're seeing in the bulk of planetary population of which the US makes up only 5%.  The US may be the loudest but the issues are different elsewhere on the globe.
<belkinsa> I see.
<skellat> Brazil, for example, is among a group of South American country groups that are having no trouble with members
<skellat> In our particular corner of this planet we share, though, we have to think through some things
<skellat> The current sociocultural trend is toward "slacker activism" where someone is far more likely to retweet something than actually go to a protest rally in this day & age
<belkinsa> I agree and maybe a global LoCo meeting is needed?
<skellat> (Notwithstanding that ridiculously loud rally in support of Ukraine on the steps of Cleveland City Hall I could hear plainly at my desk a couple weeks ago)
<skellat> belkinsa: As for a global meeting, I'm not sure
<skellat> One thing that's been talked about in council is that Canonical Community Team is an *engineering* group while LoCo Council deals with social issues
 * paultag smirks
<skellat> The council takes into accounts matters like Thailand being in the middle of long-running unrest akin to what Ukraine is experiencing right now
<belkinsa> That sounds about right since they try to get Ubuntu going the way it should as OS.
<skellat> CCT has different priorities
<skellat> paultag: Ears burning?
<skellat> :-)
<paultag> PTSD :)
<Unit193> I just sit here normally to mess with paultag, or ping him about crap.
<belkinsa> I know.  Is this why the community wants someone that works with them for community reasons and such?
<Unit193> paultag: Speaking of crap, got another language for my weather script (supports translations.)
<skellat> belkinsa: You got it!
<belkinsa> Isn't that Jono's job or not?
<paultag> Unit193: awesome
<skellat> belkinsa: Jono's job is kinda murky.  From LoCo Council's perspective, we've had to discuss with teams in the last 12 months issues like import/export compliance for getting disc distribution (Morocco), how to address issues for a group that lost its own server due to civil unrest that continue (Thailand), and how to getting various ethnic groupings to come together as one national team (Spain).
<belkinsa> I see.
<skellat> Nobody from CCT has administrator access for administering LoCo Teams now.  We removed that as a bit of confusion that existed previously.
<Unit193> cryptsetup is on the disk, wonder if that hinders stuff. :P
<skellat> belkinsa: As you've been aware, I've been hamstrung since I am a federal civil servant who is in probationary career-conditional status in a "seasonal" position subject to furlough.  We just had the first round of furloughs issued at work where some folks on an 89 day detail we told in the middle of day 59 to turn in their badges and not come back to work until further notice.  The guessing game has started as to when I'll be furloughed and wh
<skellat> s/we told/were told/
<jenni> skellat meant to say: belkinsa: As you've been aware, I've been hamstrung since I am a federal civil servant who is in probationary career-conditional status in a "seasonal" position subject to furlough.  We just had the first round of furloughs issued at work where some folks on an 89 day detail were told in the middle of day 59 to turn in their badges and not come back to work until further notice.  The guessing game has started as to when I'll be 
<skellat> belkinsa: Other members of LoCo Council have been bogged down too over the past few months
<skellat> belkinsa: Things are picking up, though
<belkinsa> I understand.  Do you guys need help with anything?
 * Unit193 likes to bother jose.
<skellat> belkinsa: Nothing really to help with at this point except hunting people down.  I just flipped the flag to "Incomplete" on 6 verification cases as communities like Florida and New Zealand haven't replied to us in 3 months.
<skellat> The best thing to do is keep on keeping on.  Other members of LoCo Council hold the three of you up as examples to other communities as to what leadership and direction look like.
<belkinsa> Alright, we shall do this.
<skellat> The current bet is my badge gets taken away on April 16th
<belkinsa> In a month, scary.
<skellat> Though as the last team meeting put it...you have a schedule for next week...just look at things on a day by day basis & be glad we tried to schedule for the next week...
<belkinsa> Any day of this week will work for me, any time too.
<belkinsa> (spring break for me)
<skellat> So since gambling is officially prohibited at work, nobody has laid any wagers as to when furlough will be.
<skellat> I'm just glad I've got Monday off so I don't have to deal with NCAA basketball matches + the St. Patrick's Day parade in downtown Cleveland around the workplace
<skellat> And now I have to disappear again
<Unit193> Tschau!
<belkinsa> See you later, skellat.  Hang in there.
<belkinsa> And I will work out the doodle poll for the meeting.
<belkinsa> Unit193, is that okay with you?
<Unit193> Got a list of times Guest25821 can make it?
<Unit193> (The idea is to have him there, right?)
<belkinsa> No...good point.
<belkinsa> And skellat too.
<belkinsa> And now I get his long e-mail...stupid Thunderbird.
<canthus13> don't blame the client. blame the mail server.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-03-13
<PCLine_> Good evening everyone.
<Unit193> Howdy.
<PCLine_> Hey Unit193 its been a while since I chatted in here.  Hows things going?
<Unit193> Well I'm still hanging in here, slightly a bummer that winter is over though. :P
<PCLine_> I think we are 1/2 flooded again today. Not much snow left.
<Unit193> Lots of water everywhere.
<PCLine_> If its going to rain all weekend - I wish I had a few NFC Tags to play with.
<Unit193> So speaking of which, the list nags me about needing to moderate messages, but I'm not aware of any password I'd need in order to do so.
<PCLine_> Without a password I think it might be hard to Moderate anything.
<Unit193> Yeeeep.
<Unit193> Oh, oh!  I found something in my email! :D
<PCLine_> Well with all the Rain and no NFC  Tags .... I guess I can play with Sabre/dev this weekend.
<PCLine_> Did you find a password?
<Unit193> Yeah, that I did.
<PCLine_> What messages are you Looking at?
<Unit193> ubuntu-us-oh, an unused lists.ubuntu.com version.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-03-14
<PCLine_> Opps - forgot I was going to install Sabre tonight :(
<jrgifford> ]]
<Unit193> [[
<jrgifford> stupid cat.
<Unit193> Cat wants to say "hi"
<PCLine_> Hi Cat
<Unit193> Hello jrgifford's cat!
<jrgifford> it's actually younger gifford siblings cat, but it says "have a nice day, i'm off to go sleep in the corner"
<PCLine_> It could be worse....The cat could be on your keyboard trying to catch your mouse!
<Unit193> s/mouse/fingers/
<jrgifford> haha.
<Unit193> jrgifford: Nice to see you're still alive.
<jrgifford> Unit193, this is the real life model decoy of jrgifford.
<PCLine_> Can it be this easy .... apt-get install php-sabre-dav
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-03-14
<yano> https://go.berniesanders.com/page/event/detail/rally/44h24
<jenni> [ Bernie Sanders for President | Event | A Future to Believe In Rally in Akron, OH on 3/14 ] - https://j.mp/1pi98k9
<yano> https://go.berniesanders.com/page/event/detail/rally/44hd7
<jenni> [ Bernie Sanders for President | Event | A Future to Believe In Rally in Youngstown, OH on 3/14 ] - https://j.mp/1pi95EW
<yano> https://imgur.com/gallery/WERySX4
<jenni> [ There is one McD's left in the US that offers pizza, in Pomeroy, OH. This is what that pizza looks like - Imgur ] - https://j.mp/1WljXNk
<Unit193> Ahaha!  "Ohio, the only place where it takes two idiots to spell a 4 letter word"
<PCLine__> hope everyone survived the Tornadoes today
<Unit193> Man alive did it get windy fast, I checked outside to see if there were any signs of tornados.
<PCLine__> I was told 1 if not 2 hit the next town over!  So I got lucky.
<Unit193> Wow.
<PCLine__> most of the tree branches already fell out of the trees with the last couple high winds we had.
<Unit193> There's a small forest behind us, soo.  High winds can be fun.
<PCLine__> Several schools I know had all the kids go to the basement .... with no Cell Service in the basement (bomb shelters) the kids thought the world was coming to a end!
<PCLine__> (my daughter was 1 of the ones thinking the world was over)!
<Unit193> Hah!
<PCLine__> With all the nice weather everything started to turn green over the weekend.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-03-16
<Unit193> Meh, Kasich will likely take Ohio...
<yano> it's already been called by CNN
<Unit193> Kind of seems a bit early with only 6% Reporting...
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-03-17
<Unit193> If you go outside, watch out for the paratrooping commies.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-03-18
<yano> https://imgur.com/gallery/WERySX4
<jenni> [ There is one McD's left in the US that offers pizza, in Pomeroy, OH. This is what that pizza looks like - Imgur ] - https://j.mp/1WljXNk
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-03-14
<yano> http://nbc4i.com/2017/03/14/amber-alert-issued-from-fulton-county/
<jenni> [ Amber Alert issued after child taken by father in Fulton County ] - https://bit.ly/2mnaJVr
#ubuntu-us-oh 2020-03-09
<JackFrost> https://odh.ohio.gov/wps/portal/gov/odh/know-our-programs/Novel-Coronavirus/2019-nCoV we got 3.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2020-03-12
<tttater> quit
<yano> https://www.isitcanceledyet.com/
<dzho> lol 'cancel' reverting to older common usage
#ubuntu-us-oh 2020-03-13
<JBare> Helloall
<JackFrost> Howdy.
<JBare> anyone sucessfully dealt with synaptics touch pad issue?
<JBare> how you doing Jack
<JackFrost> Not sure what issue you're referring to, I haven't had issues with it.
<JBare> unbuntu on Asus laptop and touch pad wont work
<JBare> has never worked since put unbuntu on 
<JBare> the touch pad does not even show up when checking input
<JBare> appears that the Kernel does not see the touch pad, read lot of stuff but no solutions so far 
<JackFrost> You might want to try the support channel, #ubuntu, which has a lot of people in it.
<JBare> k thanks
